# Lens Choice for India Tiger Safari



## aardvark (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll be heading off to India next month, visiting a number of their National Parks, principally for Tigers, but also birds and anything else of interest.

I was going to take:

- 70 to 200 2.8 ISII
- 400 5.6

and was also thinking of loaning a 500 4 ISII

all on a couple of crop bodies.

However, checking out some threads and other information, I am minded not to take the 500, but instead rent a 100 to 400 ISII (which I can get for a reasonable price on rental), the reason being, that although the 500 would be fantastic, I wonder if it'll be just too much and the combined mass and fixed focal length would be a downside vs the slight compromise in image quality vs the 100 - 400 (but flexibility in range)

I also have MkIII teles I can take.

In a previous post prior to the 100-400 ISII coming out the view seemed split on such a strategy


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2015)

aardvark said:


> I'll be heading off to India next month, visiting a number of their National Parks, principally for Tigers



Considering my love of safaris, I'd advise the new 11-24L uwa zoom


----------



## Rahul (Feb 16, 2015)

I would suggest getting at least 2 bodies with the 70-200II and the 100-400II.

In my limited experience of 8-10 tiger safari trips, tigers have come usually come extremely close (too close for comfort really) and the lens most used has been the 70-200II. I can't imagine using the 500mm for tigers because it won't be like the open grasslands of the Savannah where wildlife can be spotted at a fair distance. In the dense foliage / high grass in most Indian jungles, the 100-400 II may be a better choice than a fixed 500mm. 

That being said, the 500mm will be a dead useful for shooting leopards in the trees and birding.


----------



## aardvark (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ..I would love to have experienced of 10 tiger safari's...wow!

Thanks for information, if we were lucky enough to get a Leopard in tree, I think although not ideal and I can use either the 400 prime or perhaps the 100 - 400 with one of the Tele converters if necessary. Same for the birds.

For the rest, as you suggest, I think we will look to use the 70-200 and 100-400 with two different bodies. Not taking the 500 will make travel a little easier also.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 16, 2015)

aardvark said:


> Hi ..I would love to have experienced of 10 tiger safari's...wow!



It's easy when one of the best tiger reserves in India is a 4 hour drive away. ;D


----------



## NancyP (Feb 16, 2015)

Are you going on one of Butch Lama's trips? He's a St. Louisan now but used to be a tiger warden in one of the national parks. I have heard great things about those trips, it is on my bucket list.


----------



## surapon (Feb 16, 2015)

Dear Friend, Mr. aardvark.
For me, If I go to India to shoot the Tigers, 2 thing that I will bring 1) Hunting Rifle or / And 2) Canon EF 1200 MM. Because I am an Old man with chicken heart---Ha, Ha, Ha---Or I must in the steel cage.
But I am agree with 24-70 mm, 70-200 mm, and 100 -400 mm with 1.4X and 2X.
Good luck.
Surapon


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 17, 2015)

two crop bodies, 70-200 on one, 100-400 on other, and take your G7x for 28-90 range, also, lots of batteries and power plug adapter for the chargers.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2015)

aardvark said:


> I'll be heading off to India next month, visiting a number of their National Parks, principally for Tigers, but also birds and anything else of interest.
> 
> I was going to take:
> 
> ...


You really don't gain much with a 500 over a 400mm lens.... If I were renting one just for the trip, I'd probably go straight for the 600F4 and make sure that I had good insurance on it..

I have a Tamron 150-600 and love it. It is a great and a versatile lens, but if I were shopping today I would probably be looking at the new 100-400 and a 1.4X teleconverter. I find that I really do need 600mm (or longer) lenses to get decent wildlife shots as you can't always get close, and sometimes you don't want to.

Have fun on the trip and don't forget to post some of your images when you get back.


----------



## aardvark (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice..... I will take the 100- 400 rental I think.


...Don thanks for the advice, but my concern with the 500 (and more so a 600 prime) is that in India, that the wildlife (specifically tigers), when you get to see them would be too close.....


----------



## Chisox2335 (Feb 19, 2015)

aardvark said:


> Thanks for all the advice..... I will take the 100- 400 rental I think.
> 
> 
> ...Don thanks for the advice, but my concern with the 500 (and more so a 600 prime) is that in India, that the wildlife (specifically tigers), when you get to see them would be too close.....



https://www.facebook.com/SudhirShivaramPhotography

You should check out his work. Great Indian photographer with tons of amazing shots which generally include camera and lens data. Most of them are 400mm+


----------

